# Cactus Fruit Seeds



## tortoiselover (Aug 21, 2010)

I picked some pancake cactus fruit and have been feeding it to one of my little guys. Are the seeds going to be a problem? It seems that if I were to try and remove the seeds from the fruit all I would get is a big mess?

Are they harmful? Should I not feed them? Repercussions since I have been giving him a small slice every few days??


----------



## Itort (Aug 21, 2010)

The seeds skould pass right on through. I imagine CDT are a disperser of native plant seeds.


----------



## armandoarturo (Aug 21, 2010)

I've fed them before with cactus fruit before... And nothing happened, Actually sometimes they just eat the outside, and leave the seeds. Thats what my little ones do.. 
The big ones eat them mostly all...
They love the cactus fruit, and they eat it in the wild...
and Larry is correct, they do disperse the seeds


----------



## Tom (Aug 21, 2010)

My sulcatas, from 90 day old hatchlings to adults, all eat the whole fruit, seeds and all. No problem after 12 years of this.


----------



## cuppidsarrows (Aug 21, 2010)

Ok, I know that they would eat this kind of stuff in the wild, and I wonder with all the worries that I have how they could possibly survive in the wild... but I am glad that they are ok... they do love those things.

And on another note, they actually taste really good if anyone was interested.


----------



## armandoarturo (Aug 22, 2010)

They do taste really good!!
In here Mexico, we eat them... Some are called Tunas and other Pitayas. Both taste really good... we even have pitaya ice cream, wich is DELICIOUS!


----------



## tortoiselover (Aug 26, 2010)

armandoarturo said:


> They do taste really good!!
> In here Mexico, we eat them... Some are called Tunas and other Pitayas. Both taste really good... we even have pitaya ice cream, wich is DELICIOUS!



ohh ice cream sounds really good!


----------

